# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى الهندسي العام >  برنامج القاموس الهندسي المصور

## المهندس

القاموس الهندسي المصور :: قاموس رائع غني عن التعريف يحتوي علي جميع الكلمات والمصطلحات الهندسية في المجالات الاتية: 

- هندسة الاتصالات - هندسة الحاسبات ونظم التحكم - هندسة قوي (باور) - هندسة الطيران - هندسة كيميائية - هندسة ميكاترونيكس - هندسة ميكانيكا - هندسة علوم الفلك - هندسة السيارات 

عند البحث عن كلمة فان القاموس ياتي بمعناها اما لو كنا نبحث عن كلمة بمصطلح ما نقوم بوضع علامة صح في خانة تعبيرات لكي ياتي لنا بكل المصطلحات التي تحوي هذه الكلمة ومعانيها 

والحمد الله الي الان لم اجد كلمة غير مدرجة في هذا القاموس في مجال الهندسة الكهربية 

طريقة البحث: 

1- عند البحث عن كلمة انجليزي أنقر على ( إنجليزي ) اسفل الشاشة لاختيار القاموس الإنجليزي 

2- اكتب الكلمة الإنجليزية (فى مكان البحث) ثم اضغط مفتاح "بحث" تظهر لك قائمة بها الكلمة التى المراد بحثها واقرب الكلمات لها فى شكل الحروف وتظهر مرتبة ابجديا وهذة الخاصية تعطى لك فرصة للتعرف على الكلمات الصحيحة حتى اذا كتبت الكلمة المراد بحثها خطأ لانها تأتى بأقرب الكلمات المشتركة فى حروف الكلمة 

3- بالنقر على أي كلمة فى القائمة تسمع طريقة النطق الصحيحة لها ويظهر المعنى العربي المقابل لها 

4- يمكن التحرك على القائمة الإنجليزية بالأسهم إلى أعلى وإلى اسفل 

5- بالنقر على النوع تظهر لك أنواع الصرف المختلفة وبالنقر المزدوج على أي واحد منها تظهر لك معانية فقط، فى حالة وجود صورة توضيحية للمصطلح او الكلمة تظهر الصور مصغرة اسفل الكلمات بالضغط عليها يمكنك تكبير الصورة 

انظر الصورة 



6- يوجد زر إلغاء لمسح البحث الحالي لإجراء بحث جديد 

7- خيارات البحث 
عند اختيار خاصية تعبيرات فان ذلك يعنى ايجاد كل التعبيرات التى جاءت فيها الكلمة المراد البحث عنها وعدم اختيار هذه الخاصية تعنى ايجاد الكلمات المفردة فقط، واختيار خاصية تجريد تعنى إيجاد الكلمة وجميع التصريفات الخاصة بها 

ملاحظة هامة: 
- جميع الكلمات الانجليزية الموجودة فى القاموس تظهر بالحروف الصغيرة فقط 

8- عند البحث عن كلمة عربية انقر على (عربي ) اسفل الشاشة لاختيار القاموس العربي 

9- اكتب الكلمة العربية (فى مكان البحث) ثم اضغط مفتاح "بحث" تظهر لك قائمة بها الكلمة المراد بحثها 

10- بالنقر على أي كلمة فى القائمة تظهر جميع المرادفات (فى مربع المرادفات على شكل شجرة وكل كلمة تنسدل تحتها باقى معانيها) الإنجليزية التى وردت بها الكلمة العربية 

11- بالنقر على اى مرادف إنجليزي فى شجرة المرادفات نسمع نطق المرادف 

انظر الصورة 



يوجد لعبة لتعلم الكلمات الانجليزي 
ملحوظة اخيرة... القاموس بصيغه VCD وي مكن تسجيلة على CD باستخدام برنامج Virtual Drive.. 

للتحميل
الجزء الأول من هـــــــــــــنـــــــــــــــا

الجزء الثاني من هـــــــــــــنــــــــــــــا

باسوورد فك الضغط 
Password: Bibo4pc.net

----------


## زهره التوليب

يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## زهره التوليب

كيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييف بيتشغل؟

شو يعني 



> القاموس بصيغه VCD وي مكن تسجيلة على CD باستخدام برنامج Virtual Drive..


يعني شو اعمل؟
المشكله محتاجه بسرعه  :Eh S(2):

----------


## seaman

العلم يبني بيوتا لا عماد لها     و الجهل يهدم بيت العز و الكرم

----------


## seaman

بصدق اشكرك على هذا القاموس

----------


## seaman

يا اخوان لا استطيع تنزيل الجزء الثاني

----------


## yasser_1970

شكرا جزيلا

----------


## النورس الحزين

شكرا

----------


## rere mostafa

مشكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككك  كككككككككككووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووور

----------


## عبد الله الفلسطيني

يعطيك العافية

----------


## حاتم حاتم

شكرا جزيلا جزيلا بس ع الله يطلع مجانى

----------


## فراس الهويدي

:36 1 11[1]:  :36 1 11[1]:  :36 1 11[1]:  :36 1 11[1]:  :36 1 11[1]:  :36 1 11[1]:  :36 1 11[1]:  :36 1 11[1]: 

مشكووووووووووور

----------


## طوق الياسمين

يسلموو ايديك  :Eh S(17):

----------


## نسمة هندسية

موضوع رائع ومفيد

----------


## نسمة هندسية

موضوع رائع  :Eh S(9):  :Eh S(9):  :Eh S(9):  :Eh S(9):

----------

